# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  برای تغییر رشته هنوزم وقت هست؟؟؟

## m.l.s

سلام
من برای پیش دانشگاهی میخوام تغییر رشته بدم  به رشته ی تجربی
تا کی وقت دارم؟

----------


## sheida_

فک میکنم تا وقتی که امتحان شهریور سوم ها رو میگیرن...
باید امتحان زیست و زمین بدی اگه اشتباه نکنم....

----------


## Defne

به مشاورای سایت مثل آقای محمودی پیام بده:yahoo (4):
یا تگشون کن بیان تاپیک ُببینن

----------

